# planting grass seed? will it work?



## bassboy (Jan 19, 2005)

has anyone done this before??i stopped by the store and came across some grass seed..im wondering if it'll be a good carpet plant..and if it'll grow on gravel...??


----------



## MattS (Jan 10, 2005)

It should grow great....

Actualy, no it wont... Its not an aquatic plant... Sorry


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

AFAIK, grass seed isn't aquatic


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

But, it wouldn't hurt to try a bit, would it? Would be interesting to see how it does.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

The grass will sprout, die and foul your water.


----------



## Peter(09) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sue said:


> The grass will sprout, die and foul your water.


Hey - thats very nearly what is does in my garden, except the missing bit about feeding the birds :smile:

Thinking about that, a lot of grass seed is treated to make it unpalatable for birds, do not know what the chemical they use would do in a tank!


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I have seen creeping bentgrass grow with roots submerged, but not fully submerged. I have some growing on the edge of my pond, people try to walk on it and get there feet wet.


----------

